# Peep Alignment



## yamms (Jan 24, 2012)

I've noticed that when I pull back line everything up (right handed shooter). Start my shot process, I can see my peep moves to the right side of the housing when I start aiming (gap on left of peep/housing). If I dont catch this the arrow lands to the right of my aiming spot. I typically pull back, set my shoulder after coming to anchor, then relax my hands, rotate my elbow/shoulder blade to activate. The only time the peep stays aligned is if I get really aggressive in the cams and don't really relax, this for me creates more float resulting in a bad shot. Just wondering what promotes the peep to push to the right of the scope housing.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

It might be your grip. You could be torquing the bow as you add pressure.


----------



## yamms (Jan 24, 2012)

sorry I said this wrong....its the scope housing that pushes to the right and leaves a gap on the left side of the alignment between the peep and housing. it is possible that it could be the grip, but i do focus on not squeezing the riser at all. I know this is something to do with my form, it happens on both my elite pure and darton 3800. just cant nail down what exactly it is that's causing it.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

I wonder if it might help to shorten the draw length by just a hair.
Is it possible that with the increasing back tension, you're becoming over extended? This could cause torque... and push your sight picture off to one side.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

If you want to shoot accurately do not try to align your peep with your pin housing, 

Archery is no different then other sport. To prove the point, think about the athlete who make a running catch. To catch the ball as he is running at top speed he does not think of where his feet are landing or how long his stride needs to be. What he does is focus on the ball. His speed is set subconsciously. When he reaches out for the ball he does not aim his hand at the ball. He keep his focus on the ball, and his hand reaches out subconsciously. 

The same is true in archery. The key to shooting accurately is to focus on the target.

There are those who want you to mechanically align your peep and your pin housing while at the same time aligning your pin with your target. That is like telling the ball player to be sure to check to see if his arm is extended far enough while at the same time to be sure to aim his hand at the path of the ball. It just does not work. Yogi Berra.is quoted as saying, How can you hit the ball, when your thinking of hitting the ball. Yogi was a wise man. If you are thinking of aligning your peep with your pin housing and your pin with your target, you will not be able to do either. Instead you will cause tension and target panic.

Then what should you do. Do what other athletes do focus on your target and let your subconscious
align your eye and your pin with your target. The more you focus the quicker and more accurately your eye will center on your peep and your pin will move to your target. Be like all other athletes focus on your target and let your subconscious do the aiming.

You are trying to do two things at once so you lose your focus. Focus on the target relax and let your eye center on the peep and the pin move to the target. It may take you a week for this to work out but if you give it a chance you will start shooting much better.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Sounds like your grip is torqueing the bow. Try pointing your thumb at the target to compensate.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Is your hand completely relaxed, at a 45* angle, and running on the thumb side of your lifeline? Please post a pic of your grip on the bow or on a string so we can see how you are gripping the bow.


----------

